# Summer Fishing



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh, It's summer. My fishing rod and worms are ready, now I need to find a good spot. I hope I can catch more than usual. How about you? Are you preparing for summer fishing like me also?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol. It's summer. 


Sure it is. Yep -- we're playing softball games in snow storms. 20+ mph winds and temps in the 40's. That's miserable. But hey, at least it's summer. :noidea:


Animediniol -- how you getting those worms? The ground around my place is still frozen....


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Animediniol said:


> Oh, It's summer. My fishing rod and worms are ready, now I need to find a good spot. I hope I can catch more than usual. How about you? Are you preparing for summer fishing like me also?


Au contraire monsieur! 😁 The official 2021 Summer season is Sunday, Jun 20 @ 9:32 pm MDT until Wednesday, Sep 22 @ 1:21 pm MDT. But hey; it IS Spring right now, so go for it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey, maybe he has something there. It stopped snowing in Cedar this morning and the sun came out. Does that count?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> It stopped snowing in Cedar this morning and the sun came out. Does that count?


Not as long as that north wind keeps blowing...💨⛄


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A north wind in Cedar???????????

When I worked down there in the mid to late 70's it always came from the west. I remember one day waling out of the warehouse and almost falling over when it quite for 15 minutes.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep.... every time the wind stops blowing in Cedar valley the cows fall over.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

PBH said:


> Animediniol -- how you getting those worms? The ground around my place is still frozen....


My location is telling it. It's very hot here and there's a lot on the ground here.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I was wondering how fishing was getting this time of year and wondering if it may be time to start trying for whipers yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

In summer, the best times of day to fish are early morning and late evening.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Animediniol said:


> Oh, It's summer. My fishing rod and worms are ready, now I need to find a good spot. I hope I can catch more than usual. How about you? Are you preparing for summer fishing like me also?


Best spot is on the lower Provo river. Right before the tunnel is a deep hole. 50yds down. Go early since it’s real popular. Drop a worm under a bobber about 18”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

hondodawg said:


> Best spot is on the lower Provo river. Right before the tunnel is a deep hole. 50yds down. Go early since it’s real popular. Drop a worm under a bobber about 18”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be listed on my spot list. I will try to gather up more friends and go over there since they're on the break as well. I have this with me as well Tips and Tricks to Save the Summer Slow Down - Fishing Article by The Fishin' Hole.


----------

